# plecostomus



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

anyone keep these? im thinking of adding some to my musk turtle tank, ive read up on someone who has kept his musk and pleco together for awhile now with no problems

is it essential that they have bogwood in their tank? 

can i see some photos of yours?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what type do you want?

they don't need bogwood, but i really recommend it since they eat it
i wouldn't put any fish especially locarid catfish since they are very spiny, if a turtle eats it, it will get stuck in its throat


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got two bristlenose with lots of bogwood which they regularly suck, plus a cave for 'Da Man'. They live with at the biggest, yo-yo loach. They've just had babies which will be going off to homes soon, the males fight for territory. They are great fish I think  , but only if not small enough to be eaten!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Viva said:


> but only if not small enough to be eaten!


which they are i think!!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

the ones is the shop just said plecostomus, they were dark, allmost black with lighter specks if thats any help?
they were just about the same size as my musk so doubt he will eat them

if i provide algae wafers and frozen blood worms and other food stuffs is the bog wood necessary? ive never seen bogwood for sale?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

some plecos need the bogwood in their diet, my bristlenose plecos are on the bogwood almost 24/7. i dont think housing any fish with turtles is a good idea tbh, the water can foul up fast and the fish can suffer.


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

hi
bog wood is easy to find,any fish store will have it,
ebay sells it,i keep it in the tank for my bristle nosed catfish,
it is important for them,even if they eat pellets,and wafers,it comes
in loads of different sizes,which is nice .


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are still going to get them with the turtles, I would use the bogwood and caves as a place for them to retreat to, in case they are pursued by the turtles. Mine are quite placid fish and only move when they really have to, so can imagine they would be pretty stressed at having to move on if being chased all the time. The other thing is that my female had a suck bite off the male some time ago, so their skin really isn't up to bites or nips. So if they just hang about they really are easy for the turtles to nip at, unlike something that is moving about more freely.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i just wouldnt do it, it seems a bad idea to me, the possibility of stressed fish seems cruel IMO. if you want a fish tank, get another tank and let them live stress free.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

lots of people keep plecos with their musks to keep the tank clean? musks are only little turtles so the plecos will outgrow the musk

doesnt bog wood make the water go all murky?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

pleco = tons of poop and they need their own food too they cannot be left to survive on algae, you would have to be very careful and test the water a lot to ensure the turtles arent leading to poor water quality for the fish.

sponge and 10 mins cleaning = no poop, no extra feeding, no potentially stressed fish. 

bogwood can leach tannins into the water if not soaked for long enough and some can do for a long time in the tank even if soaked for a long while, but as the plecs need it in their diet it isnt an option to leave it out if you actually want to care for your fish.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> pleco = tons of poop and they need their own food too they cannot be left to survive on algae, you would have to be very careful and test the water a lot to ensure the turtles arent leading to poor water quality for the fish.
> 
> sponge and 10 mins cleaning = no poop, no extra feeding, no potentially stressed fish.
> 
> bogwood can leach tannins into the water if not soaked for long enough and some can do for a long time in the tank even if soaked for a long while, but as the plecs need it in their diet it isnt an option to leave it out if you actually want to care for your fish.



exactly this goldie 
just stick to sponges instead of fish
just because lots of people go and loot london, it doesn't mean you need to as well, so just because lots of people keep locarids with turtles, it doesn't mean you should !!

and bogwood makes the water look more natural.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> exactly this goldie
> just stick to sponges instead of fish
> just because lots of people go and loot london, it doesn't mean you need to as well, so just because lots of people keep locarids with turtles, it doesn't mean you should !!
> 
> and bogwood makes the water look more natural.


 
little bit out of order! im only asking advice! how does having a fish have anything to do with looting london?


none of you have seen my tank set up anyway, how do you know the fish will be stressed? aslong as there are plenty of areas where the fish
can get away from the turtle the fish should not be stressed, it wont be constantly chased by the turtle.
as mentioned above the fish would not live on the algae in the tank alone!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> little bit out of order! im only asking advice! how does having a fish have anything to do with looting london?


you've not read that right

it was supposed to be a funny take on ''if he jumped off a cliff, would you?''


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> none of you have seen my tank set up anyway, how do you know the fish will be stressed? aslong as there are plenty of areas where the fish
> can get away from the turtle the fish should not be stressed, it wont be constantly chased by the turtle.
> as mentioned above the fish would not live on the algae in the tank along, i have algae wafers and blood worms amongst other fish foods!


and if it knows there is a large reptile in it presence, it will be scared to say the least, it will hide all the time. it won't come for food if the turtle is in the water and it will become stressed.

just because we've not seen your setup, doesn't mean we can't tell how a fish will act


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ok sorry

you say large turtle? the plecos i was looking at are a little bit bigger then the musk, musks are little terrapins, eventually the pleco will become too big to live with the musk, i was more worried about the pleco bullying the turtle?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ok sorry
> 
> you say large turtle? the plecos i was looking at are a little bit bigger then the musk, musks are little terrapins, eventually the pleco will become too big to live with the musk, i was more worried about the pleco bullying the turtle?


you'd be surprised.
how big is the tank?
gauging what species if any you could (not should) have
if the tank is any less than about 3 foot long, then you are restricted to the smaller bristle nose and more expensive l number plecos such as l046. if this is the case, i think the turtle would easily eat it.

if 4 foot or more, consider common plecos or high fin plecos. they get about 12 inches + long and don't do an awful lot.. could still get eaten since they are slow.

i don't think you should put any fish in with a reptile though : victory:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ok thank you, its probably just over 3 foot, not quite 4 foot
will go to the big fish store near me tomorrow and see if they have any that you have suggested


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Eh, unless you want to join the ranks of thousands of misinformed fishkeepers unintentionally being completely inhumane and making fish suffer an awful life and very drawn out miserable death at the same time...

Stay away from ANYTHING labled as 'common plec', 'plecostmus', sailfin plec', gibby', 'gibbyceps, 'leopard plec' or anything like that.

These are long lived species that dont just grow to 12" (unless its killed first!) but can easily hit 2ft+ and IMO if they dont, its because somewhere along the line, someone killed them by putting them in too small a tank and shortening their life span.

Muskies are well cute little terrepins, very messy so you would need some intense filtration, terrepins are a LOT more tolerant of water quality than fish are because they arent constantly drawing amonia/nitrites through their gills.

If you were going to keep algae eaters with them, good sized bristlenose will be just fine so long as water is good. TBH i dont advise buying fish without a test kit or it will get expensive to replace them! 

The other more tolerant species i guess would be Clown Plecs but not such amazing algae eaters...


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> lots of people keep plecos with their musks to keep the tank clean? musks are only little turtles so the plecos will outgrow the musk
> 
> doesnt bog wood make the water go all murky?


Lots of people keep malawi cichlids in community aquaruims and shouldnt, lots of people pick their nose in public and eat it, doesnt mean its the right thing to do....Personally i think you should stop being selfish by concentrating on what YOU want in your tank & start thinking about the fish or turtles best interests....but it sounds like your taking the advice & because it doesnt agree with what you think then your just going to do what you want anyway...which is just a waste of time asking people for their advice in the first place.

No proper bogwood doesnt...but turtles do make the water smelly & murky...not a good place for any fish, esp considering the fish cant leave the water like a turtle....why dont you start taking ammonia tests at different times of the day (like an hour after feeding) and see what spikes you get...turtles can handle short spikes....fish on the other hand...cant.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ I think that may have been a little harsh...


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> ^^ I think that may have been a little harsh...


I dont....im not picking on the kid & i hope they see that...im just telling them how it really is...and the down side to that is...the truth isnt nice to hear sometimes....not my fault if what ive typed is taken in the wrong context (which im guessing you have otherwise you wouldnt have made that comment..;-)


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

so the tank is 4ft at most, that cuts out all of the larger plecs IMO, they are messy creatures themselves and need a very large tank to thrive, with big filtration. as said, you are limited to the smaller britlenose types, which do need driftwood in their diet, and will be stressed with the close confines of a 4ft tank and something which could bite at them. just because they would have lots of hiding places doesnt make it ok, i have them in my tanks, and they are never hiding as they feel safe, imagine making them live in those conditions, with sub-standard water quality at times so already reducing their immune system, then adding to the equation a lovely threat of being bitten. on top of that, bristlenoses can be very territorial, so with more than 1 you may end up with some being chased out of the hiding spots, i have a male who will tolerate no other bristlnose at all, be it male or female, in the 4ftx1.5ft tank hes in. also,chances are they wouldnt come out to eat the courgette/cucumber you would need to weigh down in the tank for them once a week or so to give them a healthy diet so they would end up unheathy and stressed. i really see no benefit for the fish in this situation, nor the turtles. it seems to be something you just want to have in there. 

why is it exactly that you want to add plecos to this tank?


----------



## Herne (Jan 12, 2009)

my other half has one in his cold water tank. he sed dat its not a defanaite part but always good to have it.  but hey, what do i no im a snake hobbyist lol not a fish lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Herne said:


> my other half has one in his cold water tank. he sed dat its not a defanaite part but always good to have it.  but hey, what do i no im a snake hobbyist lol not a fish lol


:gasp: plecos are from most of central america and south america, tropical regions where the water rarely gets below 22C 

and i agree, whilst they could have a couple of bristlenose, i can't stress that you should


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> why is it exactly that you want to add plecos to this tank?


i think they've seen other people with plecos in their turtle tanks, so thought of doing it !!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

you all seem to think im 'copying' other people! i merely said i know of someone who has a pleco and a musk in a tank together for awhile now so know it can be done!

im 21 not a kid thanks!

ive been asking advice that is all, where opinions are welcome i do not want this to turn into any kind of arguement


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> you all seem to think im 'copying' other people! i merely said i know of someone who has a pleco and a musk in a tank together for awhile now so know it can be done!
> 
> im 21 not a kid thanks!
> 
> ive been asking advice that is all, where opinions are welcome i do not want this to turn into any kind of arguement



i dont think you are copying 'everyone' however you do seem to want to copy this one person who has managed to keep them together. 

never thought you were a kid but have seen others call you it, i hate when people do that!

you are getting advice, and good advice from what ive seen. everyone here on the fish section have advised against it due to the stress the fish would come under. the turtle/fish together debate has been done so many times over. no fish in my opinion should be subjected to a life of stress and possible health issues. if you cannot afford/fit in a 2nd tank purpose made for the fish, dont keep them. they shouldnt be an 'addition' to a set-up with incompatible species, which could cause them harm. if you want them for the enjoyment of owning them, you will give them the home they need. again, all my opinion, i always give my pets the best i can, and if i cannot house them correctly to give them a long happy life, i dont own them. its simple really.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> you all seem to think im 'copying' other people! i merely said i know of someone who has a pleco and a musk in a tank together for awhile now so know it can be done!


 People are only thinking this because you seem to only be interested in the replys that favour your original post of wanting the plec in your tank, so you cant really blame them for that ;-)



xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> im 21 not a kid thanks!


Im nearly double your age...so in my eyes you are...your more than welcome to refer to me as "old man" if you like ;-):lol2:



xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ive been asking advice that is all, where opinions are welcome i do not want this to turn into any kind of arguement


 Agreed and thats what this site is for, people have given their opinions back & im sure no one wants it to turn into an argument.

Honestly i think your better off not having a plec in there, but if you decide against this, then please atleast do the ammonia tests for a week to see what kind of conditions the plec would have to cope with.: victory:


----------



## vincent1 (Nov 14, 2010)

*plec's*

hi, I would'nt advise putting plec's in with turtles, turtles in my experience usually see everything as food!:gasp:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

hey guys
thanks for the advice, i am taking it on board, honest!
i deffinately do not want to in any way be cruel to the fish, and allthough i have seen it done it clearly seems to be a bad idea, im sorry if it sounded like i was anti-advice, i just assumed since people do it there must be some way of making a turtle-fish friendly environment! apparantly not! but thanks again : victory:


----------

